# zfs Problem



## tombsd (May 1, 2010)

Hey!

IÂ´m a complete newbie to FreeBSD and IÂ´m trying to get a fileserver running which uses samba and zfs. I got everything working except zfs. I just want to use one slice for the share.

I perform the following steps:


```
$ sysctl kern.geom.debugflags=16

$ echo 'zfs_load="YES"' >> /boot/loader.conf
$ echo 'zfs_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
$ kldload zfs.ko 

$ df -h			# filter out the slice I want
/dev/ad4s1d              1.9G     20K    1.8G     0%    /mfs

$ umount -f /mfs
$ zpool create zeta ad4s1d
$ zfs create zeta/mfs
$ zfs set mountpoint=/mfs zeta/mfs
$ reboot
```

After the reboot it always tells me something about inconsistencies in the filesystem and it does not boot and switches into single user mode. Do I miss a step? Do I have to format /mfs, because there are still files on it?! If yes, how?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jalla (May 2, 2010)

Did you remove /dev/ad4s1d from fstab?


----------



## tombsd (May 2, 2010)

No, I didn`t. Do I have to do that in the steps before the reboot?


----------



## BobBilly5 (May 2, 2010)

umm...


> Do I miss a step? Do I have to format /mfs, because there are still files on it?!



There are no more files, you destroyed ufs and created zfs for that slice.  You'll need to remove it from fstab as zfs does not use that.
"If you create a zpool there is automatically a zfs filesystem created in it."


----------



## tombsd (May 2, 2010)

Perfect! Outcommenting the line in fstab did it! Thank you!


----------



## tombsd (May 2, 2010)

How do I mark this thread "SOLVED"?


----------



## chrcol (May 2, 2010)

edit the first post and should be an option for it.


----------



## tombsd (May 3, 2010)

I tried that but 

1) after looking all over I can not find an option for that.

2) in my posting rules it says



> You may not edit your posts



So how do I do that concretely?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rusty (May 3, 2010)

You need more than 10 posts before you can edit.



			
				forums.freebsd.org said:
			
		

> Currently, only members of group called Regulars are able to edit and delete their own posts. The regulars group is so called "auto-promotion group", and users are being promoted to this group after certain conditions are met, i.e. this currently means that given user has to have posted at least 10 approved messages AND 10 days of registered membership.


----------

